# Is this a good lens to buy?



## mitsugirly (Jan 19, 2009)

How much would you pay for a used one and is this a recommended lens to buy? I have a Sony a300

Tamron 28-200mm f/3.8-5.6  

Also, what about this one?

80-200mm F4.5/5.6 lens for Minolta Maxxum

Need an answer shortly if possible.  Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't want either of those two lenses, but that's because they don't suit my needs.   Lenses with such an extreme focal length as 28-200 tend to be rather like Swiss Army knives; that is, they do a lot, but don't do any of it extremely well.  It's also relatively slow at the long end of it's range.  Now, will that matter to you?  Maybe, maybe not.  It all depends on what sort of work you do, and where you interests in photography lay.  As far as price goes, I would look for it to be under $150 unless it's new enough to come with a substantial portion of the warranty.

I can't comment on the suitability of the 80-200 for your camera; I suspect that it will fit, but may not have all of the automatic functions (focus, metering) available.  That's a very useful focal length, but again a very slow lens.  Remember that if you're going to hand-hold this lens at 200mm you need to have a shutter speed of at least 1/200 sec, and preferably 1/250+ to avoid camera shake.  In dimmer conditions, that may be a challenge.  Not familiar enough to speak to price.

So, all of that to say, "It depends".  When asking "What about this lens" types of question, it really helps to include your intended use, budget, and level of experience.  People are often able to recommend an alternative that you may not have thought of.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 19, 2009)

I am the newest of the newbies.   This is my first dslr camera and I know NOTHING about it basically. I'm still trying to learn the functions and what all they do.

I bought the camera for personal use obviously ^^^. I like to shoot my kids and plan on shooting some mountain scenes this summer on vacation in Smokey Mountains. We also go to the car races a lot and I would like to shoot the cars. My husband is a skater and wants skate pics.

I'm not looking for something expensive. This is just a hobby and I have always loved cameras. I take TONS of pictures constantly...but it has always been with a point and shoot.

As I said, I'm a newbie...so I don't know all about the camera's yet or the terminology.
How do I check to see if my camera has the right shutter speed for this lens?  I do already have a tripod and intend on using that a lot, so hopefully that would help. I really wanted to get a 300mm, but if this is just a deal I can't pass up, then I might end up at least trying it out.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, here's my advice.  Forget the lenses for now unless you don't have any.  I'm assuming that your camera came with a kit lens of some description, most likely a mid-range zoom.  Learn your camera, and become more familiar with basic photography in general.  You may well find that in a couple of months there's a lens you really want, and it isn't any of these.  From your description, the 28-200 would be a suitable lens for most general photography, and not so expensive that it would be considered a major investment.  

My reference to shutter speed concerned the speeds you'd need to get a good hand-held picture.   Any shutter speed will work with this lens (and your camera has all of them) but if they're too slow, than pictures may blur slightly from camera shake.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 19, 2009)

There are several items that I want to accomplish buying for my camera before I go on vacation. I can not afford to purchase them all at the same time or in a few months. So, I figured I'd start out picking them up here and there over the next couple of months. That way I can be experimenting with them before vacation. If I end up not liking them, I can always resell them or buy a different one if I find something later on.

I did have my heart set on a 300mm. So, I think I will not go with the above after reading several reviews from owners on them.

I did find a Minolta 100-300mm xi f/4.5-5.6 lens in like new condition for what I think is a pretty good price from a private seller. Would anyone recommend this lens?

As I said, I'm just a beginner that likes to shoot my family, vacation and any thing else I come up with. I'm just looking for something not too costly that will suit my purpose. Maybe once I get better or a year from now, these lens will not fit my needs as my skills progress and I will need a different lens. I'm just looking for a decent beginner lens for the moment.


----------



## Joves (Jan 19, 2009)

Well the 100-300 sounds pretty good. The rnage will give you some more reach over the 200mm versions. What you need to look at is how the new lens will compilment the mesor lenses you have.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I missed out on the one that I wanted. The guy already sold it. 

Anyone know what a good price for the Minolta 100mm-300mm used should go for? No scratches, dust, fungus etc.


----------



## Joves (Jan 21, 2009)

Well you might go to B&H and see what the lens is selling for new. Used the price can be 20% for one in excelent shape, up to 40% for one that is in good shape but has the usual wear.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 21, 2009)

Joves said:


> Well you might go to B&H and see what the lens is selling for new. Used the price can be 20% for one in excelent shape, up to 40% for one that is in good shape but has the usual wear.



Well the problem with that is they don't sell actual geniune minolta lens (that I can find). You can look up Sony/Minolta, but the lens are Sony lens according to the site and the pictures. So, I've tried that. I'm "told" that the 100-300mm is a weird hard to find size??? I'm not sure. You usually see the 75-300mm or something like that.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the Lens Hood is? Is that just like a cover for the lens? Or is that someone you put on over the top of it for glare or to protect the lens while shooting?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2009)

AFAIK, there is no longer a 'Genuine Minolta' lens; it is now "Sony-Minolta".  You can still find lots of old, used Minolta gear from the film days, although you'll have to research potential compatibility issues with modern digital bodies, esp. regarding metering and auto-focus.

A lens hood is a "Cover" which is attached to the end of the lens either permanently, or as required by means of threads or bayonet whose purpose is to protect the front element, and more importantly to reduce flare and ghosting from the sun


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 25, 2009)

tirediron said:


> AFAIK, there is no longer a 'Genuine Minolta' lens; it is now "Sony-Minolta".  You can still find lots of old, used Minolta gear from the film days, although you'll have to research potential compatibility issues with modern digital bodies, esp. regarding metering and auto-focus.



What is AFAIK? And when it is listed as a genuine Minolta lens and it says Minolta on the box and the lens, I'm assuming that it is one of the older Minolta lens that is compatible with the alpha camera.  If it was the newer lens, wouldn't they say Sony on them?

I've already searched the compatibility on the lens. I know the Minolta Maxxum AF will all work on the alpha cameras.


----------



## chyidean (Jan 26, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> What is AFAIK? And when it is listed as a genuine Minolta lens and it says Minolta on the box and the lens, I'm assuming that it is one of the older Minolta lens that is compatible with the alpha camera.  If it was the newer lens, wouldn't they say Sony on them?
> 
> I've already searched the compatibility on the lens. I know the Minolta Maxxum AF will all work on the alpha cameras.



AFAIK = As far as I know


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 26, 2009)

chyidean said:


> AFAIK = As far as I know



Thanks...I've never heard of that one before.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure what your price range is, but if you're looking for something with range, you might want to try these options:

Tamron | 70-200mm f/2.8 Di LD (IF) Macro AF Lens | AF001S-700

Sigma | 120-400mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM APO Autofocus Lens | 728205

Sigma | 50-150mm f/2.8 II EX DC HSM Lens for Sony | 691-205

Sony | AF D 75-300mm f/4.5-5.6 Autofocus Lens | SAL75300 | B&H

You might just want to go to BH Photo Video and type Sony Alpha and see what comes up, they'll have a variety of lenses to browse through.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 26, 2009)

Bought me a Minolta 100-300mm last night. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 26, 2009)

Post up some pictures when you have the time!


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## bdavis (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, very nice! Enjoy that!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 28, 2009)

I was hoping for pictures taken WITH the lens


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 28, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I was hoping for pictures taken WITH the lens




I know...but I haven't received it yet.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 28, 2009)

It just came in the mail. SUPER FAST shipping from CA...I was amazed I got it this quick.

It looks brand new. I'm very happy with my purchase. 

I think it has a macro on it as well?? It has a button on the side and then it goes into a blue area on top that says M and 1.5 to 2m on it.


----------

